# Skullflower 3th gatekeeper vs last shot at heaven, what is skullflower absolute best



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Skullflower* is a brittish band that evolve in 80-still active, whit principal line-up menber
*Mathhew Bower, *purveeor of ppssychedelic,noisy, noiie-rocck since 985-1986,, i happen tto be diisputing critic that preffered third gathekeeper, well i like last shot at heaven best, its mondo, supremo, nnarly ect...
*What do you think, what your favorrite, Skullflower fans?? if there is any on talk cllassical??
*
:tiphat:


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I like "Form Destroyer". "Elephant's Graveyard" is a masterpiece.


----------

